# What kind of foam for kydex press?



## sidespill (Aug 30, 2004)

I need to make a simple kydex press out of 2 sheets of MDF hinge and a handle and need to apply foam to one side.(in order to get one formed side and one flat side) Is there a common type of foam or rubber heat resistant that I can pick up at a store?


----------



## chrisse242 (Aug 30, 2004)

All depends on the desired use. What kind of sheaths are you going to make? In any case you will have to replace the foam from time to time. Those cheap mats one uses in a tent (couldn't find the word) work quite good. Anyway, heat doesn't do them good and they suffer with time. When wanting to make sheaths for lights you might want to work with your hands (wear cotton gloves!) and not with a press, that's they way I make most of my light-sheaths and the results are quite nice. I thought about writing down a tutorial but I don't have the time to do it now.
Anyway if you have more questions, feel free to ask.

Chrisse


----------



## capnal (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, Chrisse, yes I want to know more!!
Where is that tutorial? Now I want to know!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## chrisse242 (Aug 30, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif I knew I was opening pandorras Box but I couldn't resist. I promise I'll do it but it will take a few weeks. I have to make some sheaths in advance, have to find out about this Firefly diameter issue, wait for the arc4 and cr2II copy to arrive and what was that... ahh yes.. sell some sheaths before I tell everbody how easy it is to make them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif. 
Anyway, there are quite a few nice kydex tutorials on the web. It's just that everbody tells you about the best way to build a press. Nobody tells you that for some items, you just don't need one.
Most of the sheaths I made recently (including the one for the arc ls that is still on sale /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif) werde formed by hand, using screw clamps to keep the shape untill the kydex gets colder and harder.
On the other hand, knife sheaths just don't work when made without a press but that's a different story.

Chrisse


----------



## sidespill (Aug 30, 2004)

chrisse,
Thanks for sharing. My applications are for my flashlights and gadgets. I am aware you provide custom sheaths for CPF and I would surely grab one if I wasn't such a do it yourselfer. Thanks for the tips and I'll give the "Freehand" technique a try. One quick question: I want to make a sheath for my pencils and pens so I can cary them with the lead or ink tips extended.(actually got the idea after seeing your darts sheath) Is it best to use the actual pencils and pens or should I use wooden dowel dummies?


----------



## chrisse242 (Aug 30, 2004)

Sidespill, no problem, I've always been the "do it yourself" guy myself, I exactly understand why you do it.
Regarding the pencils, again that depends. It's always best to have the actuall item you want to carry. This provides the best fit possible. On the other hand, if those are plastic pencils, I'd be worried of them melting in hot kydex. As long as they are made of metal, use them, there will be no harm. One more thing, Kydex can actually scratch metall surfaces slightly. If those are expensive pencils with shiny finish I would rethink the idea. Kydex is not always the best option, for expensive gadgets like pencils leather might be nicer. Can't help with this though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
For pencils I think a press would be better, it could be hard to do this by hand and achieve a tight fit. The wooden dowels will work as long as the diameter is the same, and I mean exactly the same.

regards, Chrisse


----------



## DharmaBum (Aug 31, 2004)

And, if you decide to go with leather be really careful and do your research because many contain tannins and other chemicals that will gladly eat your stuff for lunch, so watch it! I used to have a really great Kydex tutorial on my site back in the dark ages, but I didn't have a digital camera back then and it was quite long. Making stuff with Kydex just takes patience, experience and attention to detail. The equipment needed is pretty minimal, but most people get so darn frustrated by it that they make one and never want to try again!


----------



## DharmaBum (Aug 31, 2004)

*Sticky foam*

Getting back to the foam thing, some of the camping mat foam tends to stick really badly to your Kydex or Concealex. It's really obnoxious and very frustrating as you try to clean it off. If this happens to you, give the pad a squirt of WD-40 before you press the sheath and it'll release without any problem. Also, the heat seems to make the WD-40 "disappear" (probably right into your lungs, where it will kill you) so there isn't much cleanup to do afterward. Finally, I'd suggest removing batteries before pressing.


----------



## chrisse242 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Sticky foam*

Good points, didn't try the WD40 trick before. If I ever had my sheaths stick to the foam they were "released" when getting colder.
Battery removal is also a good idea, if possible I even remove led's and drivers from the lights before wrapping them in hot kydex.

Chrisse


----------



## BGF (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Sticky foam*

Chrisse, I'm pretty sure I got mine at Texas Tactical
about 1" thk foam,, works great


B.G.


----------



## Zackerty (Nov 9, 2004)

EVA foam - ethyl vinyl acetate is what I use.
Some of my molds are 6 years old and still going strong!
Half inch to 1 and half thick, depending on what I'm molding.
Mine is all black.

Stu


----------

